# What would you use?



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

Just curious what would u guys use on these ceiling angles. Whatever they used last (some plastic junk) didn't last. Crackled all the way down them 12'. I want your opinions on what you would use.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks like another classic Straight flex fail.


Buy a roll of Ultra flex 4.50 . That should do the trick. :thumbsup: And don't apply it with hot mud!! Apply it with an A/P mud. [my two cents]


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm with Moore, I would use Ultraflex 450 with USG green lid. I always use Mud Maxx in my taping mud. :thumbsup:


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys I appreciate that!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I use trim tex adjustable angle


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

That or magic bead


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

I want to use magic bead. I'm trying to get my local supplier to stock it for me!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes magic is great but if you can het the angle right with adjustable go that one as its sharper as i find magic angle is more rounded but if the corner has a lot of movement magic is better as the centre has flex in it


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

And comes in a nice long roll 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

What's that one on the left embella?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Left adjustable right magic bead 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Correct aussie they both good for different purposes not all my workers are great at adjustable it is more of a skill but magic is easier but more round centre if you are good at installing adjustable i would go that


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

Perfect thank you for that info!!


----------

